# Unusual Cigars



## PoohBore (Oct 15, 2009)

I've recently completed a small humi refurbsihment project and I have an illuminated display shelf. 

So far I have acquired a culebra, a barber pole, a monster casa blanco cigar and a pipe shaped cigar but I'm looking for suggestions as to what other things are available.

Suggestions and possible suppliers would be useful - basically any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

How about a Drew Estate "Egg"...


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

http://people.ambrosiasw.com/~andrew/rare_cigars/large-52.html


----------



## stewartu (Jul 23, 2010)

PoohBore said:


> I've recently completed a small humi refurbsihment project and I have an illuminated display shelf.
> 
> So far I have acquired a culebra, a barber pole, a monster casa blanco cigar and a pipe shaped cigar but I'm looking for suggestions as to what other things are available.
> 
> Suggestions and possible suppliers would be useful - basically any help would be appreciated.


Does anyone actually smoke these cigars or are they just novelties? I really don't see the point other than as conversation pieces.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

padilla makes a real nice lookin artisan!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Local B&M had some kind of crazy extreme pyramid Italian cigar that looked like a trumpet. I can pick one up for you if you want - I don't remember the price, but I do remember gasping for breath and holding on to the shelves to avoid passing out when I saw what they cost.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Tritones said:


> Local B&M had some kind of crazy extreme pyramid Italian cigar that looked like a trumpet. I can pick one up for you if you want - I don't remember the price, but I do remember gasping for breath and holding on to the shelves to avoid passing out when I saw what they cost.


That came from a set from CAO that included Brazillas and Italias. I believe that it was meant to commemorate the 2006 World Cup Final. I also believe that one of the members here has a box.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

That "Trumpet" looking thing is probably a CAO and is part of a set that are all odd shapes. May be a path to look into.

You can also get rarities. Something like Cuban Davidoff's, pre embargo cubans (legal) and perhaps some really old aged cigars. Not high end just old, for example the sticks I was able to acquire 1920's cigars rolled in the USA but with cuban tobacco. 1950's White Owls and Dutch masters. Stuff like that that.
I must say I have smoked them and they are not terrible but they are "high end" in any way. They are fun though.

As for the Novelty comment made by someone previously. Most all the cigars are smokable. I personally would not smoke the egg but have known people that have. And the Culebras, I have smoked a few and the Party Culebras I have smoked have been real good.

Good luck to you and your project.

Brian


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

jadeg001 said:


> That came from a set from CAO that included Brazillas and Italias. I believe that it was meant to commemorate the 2006 World Cup Final. I also believe that one of the members here has a box.


Ah - that makes sense. The cigars were in a presentation - looking box, but there was one missing. Perhaps that's why the "DON'T TOUCH" sign was placed on it.


----------



## LeeNub (Jul 21, 2010)

Cao do a sopranos sampler with a Baseball bat, a champagne bottle and a bullet shaped cigar

I've been on the lookout for these, seriously cool set.


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

LeeNub said:


> Cao do a sopranos sampler with a Baseball bat, a champagne bottle and a bullet shaped cigar
> 
> I've been on the lookout for these, seriously cool set.


There's a B&M on my way home from work that has the CAO Sopranos set. It was kinda pricey though, IIRC.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

007 Cruiser said:


> http://people.ambrosiasw.com/~andrew/rare_cigars/large-52.html


Where would one find such a cigar? :boink:


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> Where would one find such a cigar? :boink:


According to what I read, they were made for Dan Marino and then auctioned off. Apparently there are only 30 in the world so don't expect to find one.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

LOL figures!

I would have liked to try one. Looks like it was made with some skill so I would expect the blend to be at least ok to decent...the egg on the other hand, blah!


----------



## Secondz (Jul 7, 2010)

Thompson Cigars makes NITRO. 15 x 70 $25.00


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

jadeg001 said:


> That came from a set from CAO that included Brazillas and Italias. I believe that it was meant to commemorate the 2006 World Cup Final. I also believe that one of the members here has a box.


I have a box of them.


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

007 Cruiser said:


> http://people.ambrosiasw.com/~andrew/rare_cigars/large-52.html


Oh my word that looks awsome... i could certainly demolish that..

Took me 2 hours to get through a drew egg, now ive got an Egg Maduro waiting to be demolished compliments of Shuckins


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

The Punch Champion is a pretty unusual shape, plus it's only about 4 bucks.


----------



## J0eybb (Feb 26, 2010)

Cool stuff


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Breakaway500 said:


> How about a Drew Estate "Egg"...





007 Cruiser said:


> http://people.ambrosiasw.com/~andrew/rare_cigars/large-52.html


Those are both just too cool. Anybody know where to find them?


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't know where you can get the Opus X Football, but the DE Egg is sold on CI here for $9.50.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Jenady said:


> Those are both just too cool. Anybody know where to find them?


You can get the egg at Famous. The Opus however is near impossible to find. I doubt that anyone lucky enough to have one woudl sell it.


----------



## chaone (Aug 1, 2010)

Flying Pigs look a bit funny but are one of the best smokes out there, really.


----------



## PoohBore (Oct 15, 2009)

I do have 2 boxes of German cigars from World War 2 one with the seal intact and 1 that I have opened. You never know but they might be appearing in a bomb or two ........

It's really for a few conversation items rather than a massive collection.


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

I found this on the Opus Football.

"The Opus X footballs were originally rolled as a present to Dan Marino in 2003; Carlito Fuente gave Dan Marino a box of 13 Opus X Footballs at a charity event. The box was then auctioned off for a reputed $13,000. Since then, a very small number of Opus X footballs have been made, there are probably about 30 in the world, including the original box of 13. This was won at a raffle at ALTB II in 2004."

Can you say, unobtainable?


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Well im not likely to smoke one of them then lmao :shock:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Jenady said:


> I found this on the Opus Football.
> 
> "The Opus X footballs were originally rolled as a present to Dan Marino in 2003; Carlito Fuente gave Dan Marino a box of 13 Opus X Footballs at a charity event. The box was then auctioned off for a reputed $13,000. Since then, a very small number of Opus X footballs have been made, there are probably about 30 in the world, including the original box of 13. This was won at a raffle at ALTB II in 2004."
> 
> Can you say, unobtainable?


Smelvis probably has 84 in his Opus Humi...

No display humi can be completely without:
-Shuckins Special
-The elusive Guten Cala


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Suzza said:


> The Punch Champion is a pretty unusual shape, plus it's only about 4 bucks.


Very true!

I have a smoked a few and it always catches a few eyes.


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Suzza said:


> The Punch Champion is a pretty unusual shape, plus it's only about 4 bucks.


Whats it look like then? :dizzy:


----------



## PoohBore (Oct 15, 2009)

Tyical female shape a bit wider around tha bum area

;-)


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

eggopp said:


> Whats it look like then? :dizzy:


Interesting stick, Might need to order a couple:


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Dont see things like that in the UK.. looks good though... :kicknuts:


----------

